# Questions about a bulking plan



## fourtotheflush (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey all so I spent about the last year and a half (started May 2013) working on fitness, endurance and fat loss.  I worked in a good bit of weight training, but that wasn't my primary goal, it was the means to hit my goals.
I was a fat 263.  I worked down to a low of 217.  I am currently about 225 - but Ive been messing w\ my nutrition, eating more and taking more supplements.
I am getting close, but I think I need some more bulk before dropping again.  I would like to be at about 220, bulkier and better cut.

I know how to manage nutrition(diet) and can maintain a calorie balance (counting cals and macros).

6-1
225 - depending on the day - I gain easy and have trouble losing.

I am thinking about doing the 12 week Stoppani program on BB.com
Anyone have any opinions on this?
On my intro it was recommended that I go w\ a pure power lifting program - should I go that route instead?

Here are some pics for reference. - go easy on me!  first time Ive put the fatness out there!

me at 263




me at about 245




Somewhere around 225




and about a couple weeks ago at 220


----------



## stonetag (Aug 29, 2014)

It appears that you are making positive progression, I think at this point, what ever program you decide to try will benefit you, only if you maintain a consistent vigilance toward your goals, talk with Spongy some and heed his advice along with the advice of other folks on the board.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Aug 29, 2014)

Diet is your key here. Programs don't really matter all that much until you get to a more advanced level and even then it's really just adding in additional programming with percentages and all that. Something strength based like a 5x5 would probably be most optimal. I wish I would've started out on SS or a 5x5. In my 4th year of training I went back and did SS just to get my numbers up a bit cause I started out with all that high rep = dem gainz BS thanks to sites like bb.com. Bottom line is, you can't build a big ass house without a solid foundation. You build a mansion in quick sand and it ain't gonna be a mansion for long. 

I'd say keep cutting til you get close to the BF you want to be at, follow a strength based routine (which doesn't mean you can't do high rep accessories) so you can start building up some strength, then start adding size. By the time you get lower in BF you will probably be at a point where you will have a decent base built up and you will be primed to start bulking.


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 29, 2014)

You lost a good amount of fat, good job. 
If I were you I'd just lift heavy for a solid year. Don't try ad bulk because you don't want to gain any more fat weight but keep the protein high 
Eat enough to put mass on But keep the diet moderately clean as to minimize the fat. 
After you put some good mass on then diet down for a good 12 weeks and burn the fat off


----------



## shenky (Aug 29, 2014)

Looking good bro.

My only advice to continue cutting until you hit lower BF before considering bulking. Even at 15 percent bf, I regretted starting a bulk so soon. The results of bulking are much more appreciated at a lower BF.

My advice is to wait until MINIMUM 15 percent body far before bulking an lower if you can muster the wait


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hey Four.  Good results so far.  Dropping 40 pounds is no joke.

On the other side your a man.  Any serious diet and workout program a man should easily drop 40 pound in 2 to 3 months.  You've been at it 18 months and its time to re-evaluate what you are doing as its clearly not working (completely) which is no doubt why you are here.  I'm not here to bust you chops...but I am not here to sugar coat it either.

You've lost 40 pounds you probably have another 30 pounds to go.  The good news is your more than 50% of the there.  The bad news the second part will be harder than the first.  You got to decide how badly you want it.  There's a reason 70% of the population in fat.  It's easy to sit on the coach eating Pop Tarts (sorry POB) or pie (sorry DF).  And, its hard to eat chicken, brown rice, and broccoli 5 times a week.  But, that's what you have to do.

Your journey is not about losing weight.  Let's be honest it's just not the tough.  However, keeping it off is very tough and that will take a life-style change.  You must decide that you going to live healthy and exercise consistently.  There are no quick fixes, magic pills, or gimmicks that will get you there either....again that's why so few people make it.

The reason UGBB is so great is that it's a community made up of like minded people who have all decided to just do it.  Support from like minded people will make your journey much more tolerable (you'll notice I did not say easy).

You need to implement cardio.....like immediately.  Your goal is not to be a power lifter.  You''re trying to get in shape.  As you posted on this thread weight lifting is a means to your goal....it is not your actual goal.

You need some urgency!  Set short term, medium term and long term goals.  Bottom line you make it point to lose 2 pounds of body fat for the next 90 days.  

Become friends with an elliptical machine and a treadmill.  A bare minimum of 2 hours of cardio per week (3 would be better) and 3 to 4 days working out basic compound movements: bench, row, dead lift, squats, military press separated into push pull would be good for someone at your fitness level, and eat fewer healthy calories than you expend daily.

Last suggestions:  Create a log (here at UGBB) and make a point to journal every day.  Our lives are made up of habits.  A log creates accountability and will re-enforce your good habits and cardio, work-outs, and good nutrition/diet.  Plus you'll make friends who know alot about this journey.
EAT LESS EXERCISE MORE.....CARDIO for you is mandatory unless you want to spend another 18 months and still not be close to your goal.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for the tips guys!
I appreciate the constructive feedback - I honestly thought I was going to get crushed/flamed with this one!

Just a little follow up to Transcend:
Im actually pretty fit endurance wise.  I can run a 10k, bike a ton and swim a mile.  Plan to be able to do them all those three distances in a race next year.
Those are mostly steady state.
I lost the majority of the weight in short bursts doing about hour long sessions of HiiT cardio on they elliptical.

Ok,
So my plan will be to go to compound moves on a 4 day split with a lot more cardio.  At least 2 sessions of Hiit and one long run per week 4-6 miles.
and I am going to dial in the nutrition back to where it should be, get rid of the beer.  Ill go get a BF test to see where Im at and set a goal.


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 30, 2014)

fourtotheflush said:


> Thanks for the tips guys!
> I appreciate the constructive feedback - I honestly thought I was going to get crushed/flamed with this one!
> 
> Just a little follow up to Transcend:
> ...



The beer is a killer.  If you can do with out it just until you loose the weight you want. Then you can drink again along with training and cardio you shouldn't put beer weight back on like you were.


----------



## over9cc (Aug 30, 2014)

progressive overload. 

at your bf% you can definitely eat in a small deficit and put on muscle and strength at the same time. 
find a program that has a progressive overload scheme and that emphasizes on deads/squats/OHP/bench. 

weight yourself every morning and at the end of the week add them all up and divid by 7. try and lose .5-1p per week, at this rate you will be getting enough calories to get stronger/bigger and will also lose weight at the same time.

follow IIFYM, its a good diet base and lets u squeeze in some goodies.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sounds good Four.

Just remember having good endurance has nothing to do with body fat.  Just look at football lineman.  They have endurance but also higher body fat levels.

Just remember to keep it simple.  Burn more calories than you take in.  Cardio as you mentioned here will definitely help.  But trimming useless calories like beer and other needless carbs will make your fat loss occur much faster.  Again, if you not dropping 2 pounds a week your eating too much and not doing enough cardio.

Good luck, and keep us posted.



fourtotheflush said:


> Thanks for the tips guys!
> I appreciate the constructive feedback - I honestly thought I was going to get crushed/flamed with this one!
> 
> Just a little follow up to Transcend:
> ...


----------



## Spongy (Sep 1, 2014)

Transcend, you just made one of the best posts I've read in a long time.  Well said



transcend2007 said:


> Hey Four.  Good results so far.  Dropping 40 pounds is no joke.
> 
> On the other side your a man.  Any serious diet and workout program a man should easily drop 40 pound in 2 to 3 months.  You've been at it 18 months and its time to re-evaluate what you are doing as its clearly not working (completely) which is no doubt why you are here.  I'm not here to bust you chops...but I am not here to sugar coat it either.
> 
> ...


----------

